# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Periodic Limb Movement Disorder(PLMD) - Artikel

## Agnes574

PLMD

Hierbij hebben mensen last van periodieke bewegingen,een soort spiertrekkingen van de ledematen tijdens de slaap die het doorslapen kunnen verhinderen.
De benen(soms ook de armen)bewegen heftig schokkerig.
Deze spiertrekkingen vinden meestal om de 20à30 seconden plaats,gedurende een aantal periodes in een nacht.
Bij PLMD wordt de diagnose gesteld door slaapobservatie met speciale meetapparatuur.

(Lees meer hierover op gezondheid.be>spieren en gewrichten)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb bovenstaande informatie neergezet om de aandacht eens op dit,toch vrij veel voorkomend 'probleem',te vestigen.
Mijn vriend heeft hier heel veel last van...dit wil zeggen;hij heeft het,maar ik heb er al tal van slapeloze nachten door gehad!
Mijn vriend heeft hier eigenlijk geen besef van en het hindert hem eigenlijk ook niet in zijn slaap...maar degene die ernaast ligt kan er wel hinder van ondervinden:ik dus in dit geval.
We sliepen 2 jaar in een bed van 140/220 en dat was dus een regelrechte ramp...iedere keer die spiertrekkingen op dezelfde matras,onder hetzelfde dekbed...ik werd soms gewoon een beetje zeeziek! Nog niet te spreken van de koude lucht die telkens onder het dekbed kwam door die bewegingen!
Aangezien mijn vriend geen problemen ondervindt van zijn 'getrappel'(zoals ik het altijd noem :Wink: ) hebben we gezocht naar een oplossing en de meest logische was dan ook een nieuw bed kopen....we hebben nu twee binnenveringsbedden(bevestigd aan elkaar)van 90/200 en een dekbed van 240/220 en ik moet zeggen:ideaal! Ik kan weer rustig slapen zonder 'zeeziekte' en kou!

Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie;
-zijn er mensen die hier ook last van hebben,van PLMD...ondervinden zij(of hun partner)hier klachten van en hoe gaan ze ermee om?

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Ik schijn ook wel eens schokkerig met mijn benen te doen in mijn slaap, heb er zelf dan geen last van, tenzij ik er wakker door wordt omdat ik zoveel heb 'getrappelt' dat ik het gevoel heb dat er ergens een spier bekneld zit ofzo. En voor het dekenprobleem, er ligt altijd een extra deken  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------

